# cardio for the bulk?!



## GetSwullll (Apr 21, 2014)

What cardio you guys running when still bulking and just putting in that size?!

Elipticals,  stepmills, treadmills..what's general timing for just getting that fat out and helping cardio during lifting... and save the hard earned muscle?

(never stuck with cardio routine but new goal)


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 21, 2014)

HIIT or LISS are both fine. Try to separate them from training though. Either on different days or times of day. 

What you use for cardio doesn't make as much of a difference as compared to how you do it. 

Although I slack on cardio, it is beneficial to help recovery by enhancing the cardiovascular system and helping oxygenate blood.  It can also help you get a little hunger worked up to eat. 

I wouldn't kill myself on the HIIT if I went that route, probably just a warm up and 20 minutes of intervals 30sec sprint (all out) then 60sec slow. 

John meadows wrote an article about HIIT and it discusses how HIIT isn't going to cause muscle wasting if you have proper nutrition


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lots of sex and walking the dog 30 min


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2014)

Good post. AA I feel the need to bring my cario up just to beable to train deeper into heavy sets. Could you point me towards  meadows article on cardio while bulking? Thanks   . you can pm me or... link here. Only if you have time. thanks
T............


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 21, 2014)

Cardio-? Is that Spanish?


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 21, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> HIIT or LISS are both fine. Try to separate them from training though. Either on different days or times of day.
> 
> What you use for cardio doesn't make as much of a difference as compared to how you do it.
> 
> ...



Due to injuries, I can't sprint. Mine would have to be a stepmill, eliptical, tredmill type of cardio. 

 So if only using brisk walks, or inclline tred, what's minmum time most people average to hit the body fat only?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 21, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Due to injuries, I can't sprint. Mine would have to be a stepmill, eliptical, tredmill type of cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> So if only using brisk walks, or inclline tred, what's minmum time most people average to hit the body fat only?




Stepmill is more strenuous than treadmill walking or the elliptical. I would start at 30min 3 times per week if using the treadmill or 45 minutes 3 times per week for the elliptical or inclined walking or going on a brisk walk outside.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 22, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Good post. AA I feel the need to bringreat cario up just to beable to train deeper into heavy sets. Could you point me towards  meadows article on cardio while bulking? Thanks   . you can pm me or... link here. Only if you have time. thanks
> T............[/QUOTE
> 
> I think this was the article AA was talking about.   It is a great read that most of us could benefit from.  John is a true innovator.
> ...


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2014)

30 minutes of fasted cardio 3 times a week should be enough to keep the metabolism humming and keep your hunger up, and not so much to impact gains.  May even help.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 22, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> What cardio you guys running when still bulking and just putting in that size?!
> 
> Elipticals,  stepmills, treadmills..what's general timing for just getting that fat out and helping cardio during lifting... and save the hard earned muscle?
> 
> (never stuck with cardio routine but new goal)





I will only do it on non weight training days. I like doing short bursts of intense cardio for 20-30min.


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks all, for info., advice, and that article. 

Going to start it at an easy 45 mins natural walk outside a little faster, or on the eliptical if inside the gym on nonworking days.


----------

